# Yoshin Ryu



## Haze (Jul 29, 2006)

I train in Okinawan karate and have been thinking about some jujitsu training. Not knowing to much about the different schools of jujitsu I was wondering if anyone trained in Yoshin ryu Jujitsu. This is about the only style of jujitsu that is available to me.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## cpoints (Jul 29, 2006)

this is what I found on the art.  History of Yoshin 
Historically Yoshin Ryu Jujitsu, the "School of the Willow Heart" or "School of the Willow Spirit", presumably founded by Akiyama Shirobei Yoshitoki, a physician from Nagasaki, is one of the Edo-period jujitsu schools that is best known here in the West. This style or ryu dates back to sometime before 1671. Yoshitoki felt that the jujitsu techniques he had learned were not sufficient in number, so he retreated to Tenmangu Shrine, where he devoted himself to meditation for one hundred days, during which time he developed 303 techniques of his own. One snowy day when Akiyama Yoshitoki was still on retreat in Tenmangu Shrine, he happened to notice a willow tree on the shrine grounds. Despite the recent heavy snows, this willow, unlike some of the other trees on the grounds, did not have even a single branch broken. The Willow branches simply yielded and allowed the snow to fall off, thereby saving the tree. This yielding principle was not only understood to be an essential element of the warrior arts of ancient Japan, but have been perfected through the test of time...

Classical Fighting Arts of Japan, 
A Complete Guide to Koryu Jujutsu
Serge Mol, 2001


----------



## Haze (Jul 30, 2006)

cpoint...............thanks....................

but I was looking for more info on the art from someone that might have studied the art. The history I can get from google. But thanks again.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Sep 7, 2006)

I have learned some techniques of Yoshin-ryu Jujutsu as integrated into Wado-ryu. 

Here are some of the techniques that I have learned

http://www.geocities.com/wadokai_indonesia/idori_wk.zip

(right click and SAVE AS if possible. If the server are busy, it will bring out error messages, so try again within 5-10 mins).

I like Yoshin-ryu streams for its simplicity for self-defense in modern times.


----------

